# Help with SIP 01358 Dovetail Jig Cutter



## Trevor Adams (21 Jul 2021)

Have just obtained a new SIP 01358 Dovetail Jig at a boot sale. I need a bearing guided router cutter for this but cannot identify what I need. Any help please!


----------



## MARK.B. (21 Jul 2021)

I think you need to use a router bush of the correct size and not a bearing guided cutter


----------



## mynamehere (22 Jul 2021)

Check the manual in the link, you do need a guide bush for your router and not a bearing guided cutter.

01358 dovetail jig (sipuk.co.uk) 

Cheers!

Ferenc


----------

